# looney tunes complete 12 car set w/ iwheels



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here is the pictures of the looney tunes release 11 complete sets and iwheels. now you can get a good look at them. plus look at the funky looking transparent chassis. these are due out in late september.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

transparent chassis are too cool. I'm pretty sure all tjet enthusiasts will need some. I will need some.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

I am diecast but my wife likes Tweety so I better not show her that one. lol


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

A few fun ones, but I'm more interested in the chassis


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have a clear body or two that will need those chassis!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm.. So do I Joe!!  That red one would be wicked under Ghost Rider's ride!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

joez870 said:


> I have a clear body or two that will need those chassis!


My thoughts too


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I forsee a lot of bodies being sold and the chassis being kept.

I know I want some of the chassis.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Chassis are also particularly interesting for highly modified racing tjets, where realism is behind performance. It's a cool way to make a performance car diferent !


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

well they look better than the rat cars and i like the chassis they look cool
i might buy the 2nd set :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I like the white thunder versions the best, the white seems to dull down some of the color excitement.

Colored chassis, I wanted them for awile too.

thanks for the pics Rich.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmmmm....All this interest in the Clear Chassis !? But why ? Is it better ?....I don't think it's a better material than Nylatron !? Then again, maybe AW Chassis were never made out of Nylatron in the first place, and those very first Johnny Lightning chassis that were Black seemed more like Delrin ?
Anyway, how well will these Clear chassis hold up to HEAT and/or friction at the bearing points ? Inquiring minds want to know ?!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My thoughts exactly Ralph. Not sure if that material is merely decoration. But for one off customs that get a few parade laps for time to time, with a bunch of blinky and non blinky LEDs, it is intriguing!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> But why ? Is it better ?....



I guess it's like red cars. It MUST go faster then other ones


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

demether said:


> I guess it's like red cars. It MUST go faster then other ones


:lol: too funny by half!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great, if you're a looney tunes fan.
What really interests me about this release is the bodies themselves.
All of them, except maybe the sandvan, have all kinds of possibilities.
Would AW consider a release of blanks?
The colored chassis are neat too.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great, if you're a looney tunes fan.
> What really interests me about this release is the bodies themselves.
> All of them, except maybe the sandvan, have all kinds of possibilities.
> Would AW consider a release of blanks?
> The colored chassis are neat too.


I like the colored chassis it's different, .. I agree with Bill Hall, how can you even consider putting the Road Runner on a Chevy .. I wonder who the genius was on that one. The rest well ..I'll buy them only because they remind me of Saturday and Sunday mornings chowing a big bowl of ceral until Noon when Bill Kennedy at the Movies came on .. then it was time to bail.


----------

